# How often should I change out my carry ammo



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Carrying hollow points, how often should I switch them out?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

When I was working, we changed out our carry ammo about every three months, or every time we went back to the range to qualify / re-certify. 

We used the cheap stuff to practice and our carry hollow-points to re-certify.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

When changing it should I fire what's in there or just rotate it back into the box?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem with carry ammunition is not age.
To paraphrase James Bond, "Cartridges Are Forever."

The real problem is _setback_.
Every time you cycle a cartridge through the magazine and into the chamber, you will have applied pressure to the cartridge's bullet, pressing it just a little bit deeper into its case.
Eventually, the bullet will be moved back a small-but significant, and dangerous-amount. Pushing the bullet deeper into the case increases the pressure when the shot is fired.
It is entirely possible that an often-cycled cartridge could suffer enough pressure-increasing setback to injure the gun-and you.

Therefore, it is a good rule of thumb that you should shoot and replace the cartridges you've been carrying (_if they've been cycled through the gun_) about once a month.
If they've spent their lives sitting in the reload magazine, they're probably OK.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

schyfy said:


> When changing it should I fire what's in there or just rotate it back into the box?


Use it up.

Do not put it back in the box. :smt018


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

Good advice thanks guys


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

In a revolver the setback problem shouldn't be an issue, I would think. You didn't say which you carry, though your avatar suggests a semi-auto.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

shouldazagged said:


> In a revolver the setback problem shouldn't be an issue, I would think. You didn't say which you carry, though your avatar suggests a semi-auto.


He carries a .380


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

shouldazagged said:


> In a revolver the setback problem shouldn't be an issue...


No. But digging into my past experience, I remember conversations I had, as a child, with the cop who walked the beat in our NYC neighborhood.
He was armed with a .32 revolver, issued to him by NYPD. Yes, a .32!
He was adamant that the ammunition on his belt be rotated frequently, because it would develop verdigris, and then wouldn't fit in his pistol's chambers.
So, although revolver ammunition shouldn't develop setback, there still are reasons for inspecting-and shooting-off-your old stock occasionally.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

yes right now I am currently carrying a Beretta Nano 9mm


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been in the habit of unchambering my carry gun when I get home each night as there is no safety and I have kids around and I figure ill have time to rack the slide in my house. I rotate the bullets in the magazine sometimes so its not the same one taking all the wear. So a bullet can actually become dangerous just from being ejected 5, 10, 15 times? I never thought of this before and never wanted to replace $1 a shot ammo weekly or monthly?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

OHshooter said:


> I've been in the habit of unchambering my carry gun when I get home each night as there is no safety and I have kids around and I figure ill have time to rack the slide in my house. I rotate the bullets in the magazine sometimes so its not the same one taking all the wear. So a bullet can actually become dangerous just from being ejected 5, 10, 15 times? I never thought of this before and never wanted to replace $1 a shot ammo weekly or monthly?


It can happen, but I've never had any issues myself.

When I was working, I'd rotate the top bullet in each mag every two weeks or so. And, I'd physically remove each bullet from the mag and do a physical inspection.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> It can happen, but I've never had any issues myself.
> 
> When I was working, I'd rotate the top bullet in each mag every two weeks or so. And, I'd physically remove each bullet from the mag and do aphysicalinspection.


What are you looking for when u inspect the ammo? There are light scratches to the cases on mine is that bad or are you looking for more serious gouges/wear?


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

If I rotate once a month or so the top round to the bottom and so forth would it be good for a while?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OHshooter said:


> ...So a bullet can actually become dangerous just from being ejected 5, 10, 15 times? I never thought of this before and never wanted to replace $1 a shot ammo weekly or monthly?


Sorry: It's a fact, Jack.
Actually, it's not the _ejecting_ that does it, but the rechambering.

Five times? Maybe not.
Ten or 15 times? Absolutely!

Why take chances?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

OHshooter said:


> What are you looking for when u inspect the ammo? There are light scratches to the cases on mine is that bad or are you looking for more serious gouges/wear?


Crud and junk in the magazine itself and on the rounds. You would be amazed at how fast and dirty ammo can get while on a duty belt. We carried three mags with 15 rds. each.

Fibers from clothing acquire rather quickly on / in the mags. Also, if you're rolling around on the ground with some half-wit that doesn't want to go quietly, all sorts of stuff can get in them.

For me, it was piece of mind knowing that my ammo was clean and in good order.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Well looks like I will have to rotate more regularly!


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Good info i was curious about this


----------

